# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Suche Wave-Freestyle Camp in den Sommerferien!(die 2te)

## Piggy

Also ich denke es wird hchste Zeit ein neuen Threat(?wird das so geschreiben??)auf zu machen-die Ladezeit ist einfach zu lange...

Also:Hier die Fortsetzung---->

----------


## Thorsten

1. schreibt man es "thread"
2. hab ich auch schon mal versucht, die fortsetzung in nem neuen thread zu machen (siehe unten "claudio??").

aloha :D

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Piggy

Ja,habe ich gelesen-aber die berleitung ist 'einfacher'zu kombinieren-fr gewisse Leute...
Ich bin nicht so'n Computer-Genie,ich htte sonst die letzten 3 Beitrge mit in diesen thread genommen-dann kann man irgendwie besser antworten,weil man noch bezug zum anderen hat.....(weist du was ich meine????-Ich wei-habe mich mal wieder kompliziert ausgedrckt...)   :D

  Ciao   PiGGY

----------


## Thorsten

So, nun hab ich von Claudio eine Mail bekommen.
Im Anhang war ein Foto... besser gesagt ein Foto-Fake!!! Eine JPG-Datei mit einem ganzen BYTE!
Da hat der gute Claudio eine LEERE Textdatei genommen und die Endung .JPG hingemacht.

Jetzt mal schauen, ob es unabsichtlich war oder eine Verarschung.
Falls es tatschlich nicht gewollt war (wo ich so langsam nicht mehr dran glaube), schicke mir ein richtiges Foto!

Aloha,
Thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Marius

thorsten das httest du schon merken mssen wie ich die mail von tekkno hier geposted habe !!! Claudio is ein total dummer proll!!!! dessen eltern .......ach ich rege mich jetzt bestimmt nich auf

----------


## Thorsten

ja sicher. aber es gbe theoretisch noch die mglichkeit, dass er tatschlich auf maui ist (was nichts an seiner erbrmlichen lage ndert).

hier also ein  ECHTES foto...
http://members.tripod.de/Thorsten_H/pseudosurfer.jpg

CLAUDIO, du kleine wutz: das foto ist wohl der witz, so eines kann ich auch in sibirien machen!!!

nun hast du es endgltig verschissen.

ich schlage vor, du lsst dich hier im forum nie mehr blicken!!!

aloha,
thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Piggy

Also dafr dass Mc C angeblich auf Maui ist, ist seine brune eher beim Deutschlandurlaub an der Ostsee entstanden....

Schlecht.  :'(

----------


## Piggy

Der momentan(hoffentlich)letze Beitrag von Claudio ist ja wohl die Krnung....zum Totlachen!

@ Claudio: Wie alt bist du berhaupt auf dem Foto dass du Thorsten geschikt hast???Ich htte jetz so auf 11 oder 12 geschtzt...

Iss erstmal ne Lkwladung voll Frutzwerge damit du berhaupt an den Gabelbaum kommst...(Es sei denn man nimmt das Hifly Junior-Rigg mit 1,5 m2)

----------


## Thorsten

jojo...
und was mir noch aufgefallen ist: warum hat ein simmer-teamrider eine north sails-fahne???

claudio, seh es endlich ein, dass du voll daneben bist, du armselige kreatur und geh einfach!!! GEH!!!

aloha,
thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Felix

geiles foto, echt! :-D

der typ sieht ja genauso dmlich aus wie seine beitrge!!!

P.S: Claudio hat nen Schferhund...

----------


## Marius

ich wusste es !!!!!! der typ labert nich nur scheie NEIN er sieht auch noch scheie aus!! sag mal thorsten hast du seine angebliche segelnummer schon wieder von deiner page genommen ??
ich wette er surft nur auf seinem heimischen baggersee !!

----------


## Thorsten

achso, an die segelnummer hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
womglich gibt es auf maui tatschlich einen claudio und "unser" pseudo-claudio heisst in wirklichkeit hans mller...

wer weiss.

aloha,
thorsten


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

hi normalsurfer,

thorsten kann meine segelnummer ruhig lassen,
da es mich ja gibt. 
und ich meine ihr knnt ja eigentlich stolz
sein dass ein jungpro wie ich berhaupt mit
euch rede.
marius und die anderen (die er alle auf seiner seite hat)
kann einfach nicht glauben, dass es ein paar leute
gibt die beim surfen nicht 10 liter wassersaufen, weil 
sie alle 5 meter ne rolle rckwrts vom board machen.
aber egal.

ados mc claudio

----------


## Thorsten

pseido-claudio, du kleine wutz.
dir glaubt doch kein mensch... mit dem beschissenen foto noch viel weniger. sachma, checkst du das nicht.

geh zu deiner mami!

verzieh dich!!!!!!!!

}> :'( }> :'( }> :'( }> :'( }> :'(

----------


## Thorsten

jetzt hab ich folgende mail bekommen:


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Tim Siver" <tim_siver@hotmail.com>
To: <thorsten@goiter.de>
Sent: Friday, October 05, 2001 5:11 PM
Subject: Claudio!

> Hi Thorsten,
> yesterday I spoke with claudio about his  behavior towards you and the other 
> guys in the surf-chat.
> He knows that he was not very kindly in his reactions, because sometimes he 
> seems to be arrogant and unjust but he is just a very very ambitious boy and 
> wants to became a good surfer.
> But this is no apology for his behavior.
> He is already a good surfer but he still has to learn a lot outside the
> water.
> 
> So I want to say SORRY to all of you in the name of the MOA.
> 
> Keep on surfing
> 
> Tim Siver
> 

nun ist aber nicht klar, ob das der echt tim siver von maui ist... vielleicht hat unser held claudio ja auch einfach eine email-adresse auf seinen namen angemeldet... keine ahnung.

ist mir auch egal.
und wenn claudio einsieht, was fr ein ar*** er ist, soll er das geflligst selbst sagen.

mir ist jetzt alles egal, hauptsache claudio verzieht sich.

aloha :D


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Thorsten

hab folgendes geantwortet und hoffe, claudio bleibt ab jetzt dem forum fern.

>Hi Tim,
>
>Thanks for your mail!
>It's good to hear that Claudio realized what he wrote in the >chat.
>But he should apologize on himself.
>
>I've never seen a such child. His behavior is unbelievable!!!
>
>I would appreciate if you talked to him once again and beg him >not to write bullshit (sorry for this word) anymore in this >chat.
>
>Thank you.
>
>Aloha from Germany,
>Thorsten

hoffe, die geschichte hat mal ein ende und die normalen freundlichen leute hier im forum knnen sich wieder normal unterhalten.

aloha,
thorsten


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Marius

ohhhh leudde tut mir ja leid das ich hier so rummeckere aber selbst wenn der angebliche tim der echte ist ! mag ich cl.. nich !! ich glaubs immer noch nich ich will ein photo !!! warum sollte claudio dann von sich sagen das er von simmer gesponsort wird  wenns das berhaupt nich stimmt !!! er soll thorsten ein photo schicken mit einem namensschild auf dem claudio steht dahinter will ich ein stck von maui sehen sonst glaub ich gar nichts !!!

----------


## Thorsten

ich mag claudio auch nicht!!!

und selbst wenn er der richtige claudio auf maui sein sollte, hat er es mit dem foto verschissen.
htte ihm nur ein kleines bisschen was daran gelegen, zu zeigen, dass er wirklich ein guter surfer von maui ist und hier eben nur scheisse labert, htte er ein richtiges foto geschickt.

aloha,
thorsten

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Moin!
Also Thorsten ich glaube fast die Siver Mail war auch verarsche,denn auf der MOA Homepage haben die ihre Addresse bei Mauigateway.com ,das weiss ich hundertprozentig!
Ich hab da nmlich neulich mal hingeschrieben,weil ich an der MOA Geschichte Interesse hab.
Bis denn!
Mahalo

----------


## Gast

naja, ich hab das ganze ja mal mitverfolgt. 
knnte schon sein dass es stimmt. ich glaube
nicht, dass der mc (haha) claudio eine e-mail adresse ein-
gerichtet hat, nur um euch zu verarschen.
aber ich finde trotzdem dass er sich hier zu entschuldigen hat.
sonst soll er sich hier nie wieder blicken lassen.

also claudio berleg dirs


mahalo


freddy

----------


## Piggy

Ich sage mal das 99%(der aktiven Schreiber)C. nicht mgen-der 1 % ist C. selbst.Ist ne Tatsache-selbst wenn er ein Pro ist,finde ich,er ist immernoch ein arrogentes-wasauchimmer- 
Normal wrde ich sagen ist er ein mchtegernpro-der einfach beim Strandstart zuviel Wasser geschluckt hat,und wenn er wiegesagt ein Pro sein sollte ist das ja schn fr ihn dann ist er eben ein arroganter -wasauchimmer-pro.So,wie er sich benimmt...so ein Fall von pupertierenden Jungen habe ich nocch nicht erlebt!

Also selbst wenn er sich hier entschuldigen wrde-was er nicht machen wird,glaube ich-wrde das seine Lage auch nicht wirklich ins positive verndern(vielleicht ein kleines bisschen)

Auch egal-Von hieraus gre ich alle auf dem bodengebliebene Normalsurfer!

   Ciao PiGGY   :D

----------


## Gast

...ja, ich stimmt all dem  zu piggy,
aber wie viele junge gibt es die es einfach 
auch wenn sie sehr gut sind ntig haben so anzugeben.
ich denke dass es schon sein knnte das es stimmt, was der typ
da schreibt, aber dass entschuldigt sein verhalten
keineswegs. der soll doch dann aber auf maui bleiben
und sich hier in deutschland nie wieder blicken lassen.


aloha San Vincenzo :)

----------


## Gast

Hallo!
Ich mchte mich hiermit fr mein Verhalten entschuldigen.
Auch fr meine persnlichen Angriffe gegenber thorsten, die 
ziemlich heftig waren.
Ich hab mich da einfach in was reingesteigert, das ich gar nicht so rberbringen wollte. und so nahm es dann seinen lauf.
nachdem tim eine e-mail aus deutschland bekam musste ich ihm die 
ganze geschichte erzhlen. wobei mir auch klar wurde dass ich so 
das image der MOA und meiner sponsoren und natrlich auch meins
in den Dreck ziehe. 
desweiteren schadet es auch dieser homepage (die wirklich viel 
dafr tun,genauso wie thorsten mit www.goiter.de um surfen so rberzubringen wie wir es alle lieben)
wenn ich mich so danebenbenehme.
deswegen mchte ich einen schlustrich ziehen und mich nochmals 
fr mein Verhalten entschuldigen.
ich habe daraus gelernt und werde mich in zukunft dieser page fernhalten.

vielleicht werde ich mal ein paar (serise) Nachrichten aus maui schicken, was die anderen deutschen ber den winter hier so machen und wie sich die anderen jungen aus hawaii so weiterentwickeln.

Sorry to all

Claudio

----------


## Piggy

Ich wei zwar nicht wie man dich zu diesem Sinneswandel gebracht hat-aber ich glaube,dass es vllig in Ordnung ist,wenn du schn auf Maui bleibst.(Vielleicht ist ein NEUTRALER Beitrag akzeptabel-aber eins kannst du mir glauben:Wir alle werden dich bestimmt nicht so schnell vergessen... :D  )

   Ciao and a nice week @ all!!!!!  PiGGY

----------


## Gast

Wie sagt Rowan Atkinson doch so schoen :
"You can ##### off ! I wouldn't trust you to sit the right way on a toilet seat !"

:D
In dem Sinne, auf Nimmerwiedersehen ...
AMoK

----------


## Thorsten

jojo, entschuldigung hin oder her, bleib lieber wo du bist.

aloha :7 :D :7 :D :7 :D


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Felix

...dann lasst uns doch mal das wort zum sonntag sprechen und uns alle aus diesem threat verabschieden, der uns nicht nur amsement sondern manchmal auch eine innerliche faust gebracht hat. ich denke zumindest, dass alle, die an das "gute" im windsurfer - ein souliges "hey, warn cooler tag", ein grinsen auch nach der session, "toleranz" (bldes wort, sorry...) und hilfsbereitschaft gegenber anfngern (eine der positivsten seiten dieses forums brigens) manchmal ganz schn angepisst sein mussten von LilBoys Beitrgen. Ich finde es jedenfalls begrssenswert, dass anscheinend keiner es ntig hat, mit seiner action auf dem wasser zu prahlen, obwohl viele von uns das sicherlich besser knnten, als es sich MC Claudidiot wnschen wrde. Es ist halt ein geschriebenes Forum ohne Beweismglichkeit und kein Wave-Contest, also lassen wir uns auch weiterhin nicht von solchem Geklffe verderben. Und wenn Claudio es durch sein Verhalten in diesem Forum geschafft hat, bei allen Firmen auf der roten Liste zu stehen, dann soll uns das eine Warnung sein und nicht als Vorbild dienen, nech?
Freue mich, dass trotzdem alle so schn normal geblieben sind.
...in diesem Sinne Gruss an die 99%

Felix

----------


## Gast

Das war ein ruehrendes Schlusswort ! :D

In einigen Faellen hoert die Toleranz halt doch auf und man tut besser dran , sich der Ignoranz zuzuwenden , dann gibs auch keinen Aerger ...

----------


## Gast

ja ja schon ok,

aber ihr msst auch sehn, er hat sich jetzt entschuldigt.
was denkt ihr wie ein so arrogantes ********* sich berwinden
muss um sich bei uns zu entschuldigen, oder?
naja was solls.
ich auf jeden fall nehme die entschuldigung an
claudio. 
und wre nett, wenn du mal ein paar infos von maui schicken
wrdest. aber normal ok?

aloha
freddy

----------

